# Pre-serial Husky t540xp



## Podaltura (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

I´ve been using the new t540xp, preserial number 12. I have 2 200´s and I was using both, my opinion is: I really love this saw!!!! Better balance than the 200, you can feel better grip, and feel less weight than the 200. The engine has a lot of power although is less screamer than the Stihl. Less vib and better filtration system. The issue in our machine was the carb. I think because it was suddenly stop, and you can´t tune the idle, it´s an autotune engine.


View attachment 215530
View attachment 215531
View attachment 215532
View attachment 215533
View attachment 215534


----------



## Podaltura (Jan 6, 2012)

More pics:

View attachment 215535
View attachment 215536


----------



## kykayaker27 (Jan 6, 2012)

sweet saw


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 6, 2012)

is this saw out in the US? couldn't find it on their website and i kinda want to get a few. not really interested in the 201t after the two 362's we got in our shop that no one including myself wanna run.

if anyone wants the 362's ill let them go dirt cheap their in brand new condition less than 5 tanks through each saw. have never been below 60 degrees and are just collecting dust in our shop. shoot me a realistic offer and both or one are yours.
if no one wants them i think i might try sending them to a mod guy on the site to see if they can open up some power in them. i would trade both of them for one new 361 440, 360, 660 and so on. or almost new.


----------



## Dutch295 (Jan 6, 2012)

congrats on the new saw; I just checked 'em out and it looks nice.... oh, and welcome to the dark side of climbing saws:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Arbor Vision (Jan 6, 2012)

I've been patiently awaiting there release for purchase in the U.S. for over a year.....but lately my patience is wearing thin.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Arbor Vision said:


> I've been patiently awaiting there release for purchase in the U.S. for over a year.....but lately my patience is wearing thin.



any kind of expected release date?


----------



## Podaltura (Jan 7, 2012)

The commercial director in Spain said to me the 540 won´t be sold until fall. He said the preserial have some carb. problems, so they going to resolve that. In France and Italy it´s in the market, but they will retire to the market because the carb. issues. I don´t know any more, really I´m waiting for the saw, for me is an improve over the 200 in a lot of aspects. It works very well, you´ll like it (if when we can buy that...)


----------



## ez_tree_w.ny (Jan 9, 2012)

my problom is the 201 is already out granted not many like it vs the 200 on the other hand the 540 even thou it exists somewhere its like a rainbow.... untouchable... And i do believe that those of us who were hyped up about em needed them yesterday!


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 9, 2012)

ya i need a few now and don't really think i can wait to long its time to replace some 200's and don't really wanna buy the 201. i think we are gonna roll with what husky has out for now.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 9, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> ya i need a few now and don't really think i can wait to long its time to replace some 200's and don't really wanna buy the 201. i think we are gonna roll with what husky has out for now.



I bought a 201t (like new shape) recently and did the mods Brad Snelling did a documentary on. I like the saw! It cuts well and feels pretty good in the hands.

The current Huskies aren't too bad, they have finally worked out the kinks in them and they feel really good one handed.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 9, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> is this saw out in the US? couldn't find it on their website and i kinda want to get a few. not really interested in the 201t after the two 362's we got in our shop that no one including myself wanna run.
> 
> if anyone wants the 362's ill let them go dirt cheap their in brand new condition less than 5 tanks through each saw. have never been below 60 degrees and are just collecting dust in our shop. shoot me a realistic offer and both or one are yours.
> if no one wants them i think i might try sending them to a mod guy on the site to see if they can open up some power in them. i would trade both of them for one new 361 440, 360, 660 and so on. or almost new.



What's so bad about the 362? I know they are heavier than the 361, but should have some more power too. Eric Copsey does a good job with mods. Every EC saw I've ran had a real wide powerband and tons of power. That might be your best solution.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 9, 2012)

BTW, there is a local tree company here that has a 540xpt demo saw. So it can't be that far off. My dealer hasn't heard back with an opinion on it yet.


----------



## ATH (Jan 9, 2012)

ez_tree_w.ny said:


> my problom is the 201 is already out granted not many like it vs the 200 on the other hand the 540 even thou it exists somewhere its like a rainbow.... untouchable... And i do believe that those of us who were hyped up about em needed them yesterday!


I think it is good they are making sure it is right before it hits the market. Didn't they have a saw out and pull it last year? Have you ever had Windows ME or Windows Vista? Prime examples of pushing a product to market too quickly...

Hopefully the new saw lives up to the hype when it does hit.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 9, 2012)

epicklein22 said:


> What's so bad about the 362? I know they are heavier than the 361, but should have some more power too. Eric Copsey does a good job with mods. Every EC saw I've ran had a real wide powerband and tons of power. That might be your best solution.



hard to start heavier and in mine and my guys opinion have less power. no one wants to run them i put them out to go and they sit. took a good design and downgraded it. took it back to the dealer they replaced the coil and all kinds of other stuff in the 5 times they went back still never got them worked out to the point where we would wanna be running them in a tree to much effort to get the started sometimes. I've pulled them 20 times with no luck. when their running their not bad but i don't think its just a one saw case they both do the same thing. 361 two pulls then bang its screaming

kinda like going backwards from the 361


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 9, 2012)

ATH said:


> I think it is good they are making sure it is right before it hits the market. Didn't they have a saw out and pull it last year? Have you ever had Windows ME or Windows Vista? Prime examples of pushing a product to market too quickly...
> 
> Hopefully the new saw lives up to the hype when it does hit.



i really do hope so i personally am not brand loyal to anything i own five trucks and their all a different brand i just like trying different things and am curious to try some husky saws as i have been using stihl my whole life. they have a 35cc top handle i think I'm gonna pick up to fill the gap in till the new one arrives.


----------

